# 250HDX Dargel Kat's First Video!!!!



## rockpfisher (Jul 6, 2009)

Well i saw somethings about the picture of its hull but nothing that was operational untill today! My buddy found this posted up today on youtube! check it out it looks like a pretty sweet rig!


----------



## rockpfisher (Jul 6, 2009)

For some reason it didnt copy the link it sorry here it is:


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

That rig looks like a great south LA guide boat that can do the marsh stuff and near rigs for Mangroves too. Post some performance numbers and specs when you can. Good luck.


----------



## el rojo (May 14, 2005)

We need some video of this thing performing not sitting on a flat with subtitles underneath saying what it can do. Show it! All other boat builders have. Eric SCB what do you think? All other cat owners whata you say?


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Capt sonny said:


> We need some video of this thing performing not sitting on a flat with subtitles underneath saying what it can do. Show it! All other boat builders have. Eric SCB what do you think? All other cat owners whata you say?


That's exactly what I said... I have a sheet of plywood in my garage and if you mounted and outboard on it, would just run fine in those waters!


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

Does it look there are steps about 2/3 of the way down the hulls?


----------



## polecat (Jan 21, 2005)

DID yall not watch the video, it shows it performing if watch till the end.


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

I'm sure it's a fine boat. I don't know if its the boat or the console, but there is something about the lines of the boat that just doesn't appeal to me personally.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

polecat said:


> DID yall not watch the video, it shows it performing if watch till the end.


I did and like I said, the water was flat calm.. would like to see it eating up some chop!


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

_Most_ of these vids are all the same. Show us the take off from the back side. And if it can really take off in less than 12" then some of the prop has to be sitting high and dry out of the water with the sun glistening off of it. What's the point of the vid at the 3:20 mark? There's about 18" of motor under the water when he takes off there.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

cobrayakker said:


> I'm sure it's a fine boat. I don't know if its the boat or the console, but there is something about the lines of the boat that just doesn't appeal to me personally.


X2...!!! Rumor is Capt Billy P in Matty is gonna be running one.Maybe someone can verify.


----------



## Dargel (Nov 1, 2007)

*Dargel Kat 250HDX*

Yes, Capt. Billy P. has placed an order for his Dargel Kat 250HDX. We are proud to have him on board our team. He was dedicated for many years to his Explorer 25 Flatsmaster and when he brought it down earlier this year to get it refurbished he took a look at the new design and has been anxiously waiting on a chance to order it.

Everyone has been asking for some rough water footage, well take a look at this bloopers clip from our adventure in 10' seas. You will see that the nose never stuffed a wave and the boat perfomed great in extreme conditions. We had two experienced captains on board and a safety boat on standby. We know it appears a little crazy but we test our boats so that we know how our boats will handle if our customers get in these situations.

We have another video full of rough water footage coming soon.

Stop by the Coastal Backwater Marine booth #8050 at the Houston Boat Show to see the boat in person and all of our footage.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

10' seas my arse.. LOL where's the "blooper" clip?

edit: ok, that looked bad.. LOL http://www.youtube.com/user/DargelBoats#p/a/u/0/pfzpdeHy0Pw

the camera got wet.. so not very dry riding.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

1O seas LOL. In ten foot seas you would be seeing nothing but a wall of water in front of the bow, no horizon.


----------



## out_fishin69 (Jun 17, 2008)

there was prolly some 3-4 footers in there.... 10' no way!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Tough crowd.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

10' seas brought down the Apollo which is now a secret fishing spot...


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

The boat looks impressive, but saying that was 10ft seas is only going to help to destroy Dargel's credibility and not going to help sell any boats, just sayin........


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

he must be using the HotRod method when calculating those seas.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Seriously, 10 footers... You wouldn't be able to see past the wave in front of you. This ain't a rough crowd, it's just one that knows what Bovine Excrement looks like! Those looked like 1-3 footers inside the jetties and 2-4's outside. 

Honestly, doesn't look like it handled it very well...


----------



## TailHunter3 (May 21, 2009)

I read his post to mean that he has some "other" video that he hasn't posted YET that is video of rough water which includes the 10" seas.

I did not read into it that he was talking about the video already posted.

But, then again, I am only right about 95% of the time.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

looks like a sweet ride to me! Not sure 10 foot or not....but it was more wave than I would want to go out in.

I own a yak


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

TailHunter3 said:


> I read his post to mean that he has some "other" video that he hasn't posted YET that is video of rough water which includes the 10" seas.
> 
> I did not read into it that he was talking about the video already posted.
> 
> But, then again, I am only right about 95% of the time.


Watch the video posted below... In the video text it says 6-10 footers, 30 MPH winds and lot of other hype that is not commensurate. Looks to be offshore winds (i.e. out of the North). Thinking they were posting up Wx reports for SEAS 50 Miles out... :slimer:

EDIT - Here's the link on Youtube, when I watched it again I started laughing. You'll hear "give it some throttle" and I see why, maybe going 10 MPH in some fairly calm/flat stuff... 




Not bashing, just calling it like I see it... When you post up 6-10 foot seas and show the video, it better da-yum well be some big seas! Just sayin....


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

Regardless of the validity in wave height and wind speed... the boat does it better than any of the other cats. Jus sayin...


----------



## out_fishin69 (Jun 17, 2008)

Won Mo Kasst said:


> Regardless of the validity in wave height and wind speed... the boat does it better than any of the other cats. Jus sayin...


Does what? Didn't see it do anything that was impressive.....


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I think it would be better if the rescue boat had the camera. Its just hard to tell how big the waves were but they were riding that one. Dang sure wouldn't do that in my bass boat. I think a little more credit is due here. I'm not a Dargel fan either.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

I think what the poeple want to see is the boat running in rough bay water. 
Not poking its nose out in some rollers at a Pass some where.

Lets see some video of her trimmed out and really running. 

Applause to Dargel on the development of a new model.


----------



## el rojo (May 14, 2005)

scb factory said:


> I think what the poeple want to see is the boat running in rough bay water.
> Not poking its nose out in some rollers at a Pass some where.
> 
> Lets see some video of her trimmed out and really running.
> ...


The GURU has spoken. I agree let's see what she can-do.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

scb factory said:


> I think what the poeple want to see is the boat running in rough bay water.
> Not poking its nose out in some rollers at a Pass some where.
> 
> Lets see some video of her trimmed out and really running.
> ...


yep, with 30+ winds, light it up WOT from the mansfield harbor to the land cut staying in the ditch the whole way


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Let's see some videos of any other cat out there in those kind of seas. Haynie harps on theres all the time but I've never seen any video proof of them trying to do anything like that. I don't think this video is trying to prove you can fish in high seas I think its just trying to show you can do that and return safely. Right before he drops the camera that's a pretty good wave he's rollin into. Remember wave height is measured as the height from trough to crest, and that looks like a pretty good wall of water they're heading into. The horizon is not what I would call visible. I agree it may not be a 10 footer but its pushing it. It's hard to get a prospective on how big a wave is from a camera on a boat. He's probably holding that camera a solid 5-6' from the hull of the boat and the wave extends above his line of sight. I think they do need to have a video from another boat to really get a good perspective. I'm not exactly a Dargel fan but some of yall need to get off of yall's high horses because I don't see any other boat manufacturers, maybe except Shallow Sport, trying to make videos of their boats capabilites.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> yep, with 30+ winds, light it up WOT from the mansfield harbor to the land cut staying in the ditch the whole way


Now THAT would be a true test. I concur with you sir


----------



## heavyduty5000 (Sep 24, 2007)

*Another video on the Dargel Kat*

I found this on the Dargel facebook page. I believe it showcases the performance pretty well in rough conditions. It shows coming out of the Mansfield harbor and other things. One thing you guys can not criticise although I am sure you will try is that Dargel is not afraid to put their stuff out there like many other manufacturers. I have not seen any others put videos out like this.

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cK-F3U5GeQ8


----------



## DavidCorpusTX (Aug 11, 2005)

Pretty awesome video, running over some nasty nasty chop. I am definitely interested in a demo!

That was a bad link here it is:

http://http//www.youtube.com/watch?v=cK-F3U5GeQ8


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Finally, this is some true nasty bay slop (not "6-10 footers") as well as some rolling swells... Looks like it's got some rough points, but overall pretty darned good. About 4 minutes in there's a great shot of it running with the other boat filming (also moving). 

Now the shot at the beginning and end where it's all over the place and catches air over the wake... Well, no comment. 

Question that's keeps bouncing in my head with this and the other videos... Seems that motor is always tucked in all the way at all speeds and all conditions - curious if there is any reason why? 

Thanks for posting up!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Much better video.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Good mix.........


----------



## DargelJohn (May 26, 2004)

ReelWork said:


> Question that's keeps bouncing in my head with this and the other videos... Seems that motor is always tucked in all the way at all speeds and all conditions - curious if there is any reason why?


About two minutes in, they make the comment that they are "trying to Stuff the Bow". How better to do that than to have the motor tucked in.

Great vid, thanks. DJ


----------



## out_fishin69 (Jun 17, 2008)

that dude is solid in the chop no doubt about it.... how bout some shallow water video now? would love to see the shallow water capabilities of that beast. Great boat by the way


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

DargelJohn said:


> About two minutes in, they make the comment that they are "trying to Stuff the Bow". How better to do that than to have the motor tucked in.
> 
> Great vid, thanks. DJ


John, maybe you didn't understand my question - sure they were trying to stuff the bow at that time and yes I heard that as well. What about the rest of the video or the other videos for that matter where the motor tucked in, thus the question.

Does that make sense? Why I ask is this, even with it tucked in it still seems to ride a little bow high - not plowing at all..


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

Well done Dargel, very impressive video!


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

This crew sounds like the high end rod warranty crew and "who is supposed to have the best warranty" when a lot of makers did not have a very good one several years ago. 

Hey at the boat show why not get several of the better boat makers to get out and go run a few boats against each other. On an apples to apples basis.

Popcorn maker just finished and I have to go.


----------



## el rojo (May 14, 2005)

I run that area all the time and that Kat handled that area great. That is a good video. Well done Dargel. That airborne shot is sweet!


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Pretty sick video!!!! I love that airborne still shot!!


----------



## DargelJohn (May 26, 2004)

ReelWork said:


> John, maybe you didn't understand my question - sure they were trying to stuff the bow at that time and yes I heard that as well. What about the rest of the video or the other videos for that matter where the motor tucked in, thus the question.
> 
> Does that make sense? Why I ask is this, even with it tucked in it still seems to ride a little bow high - not plowing at all..


29 Secs in, it looks trimmed out.

6:15 in, when they blast past the chase boat, GPS reading 58 MPH, it looks fully trimmed.

7:48 in, when they jump the wake, it looks fully trimmed.

The other piece of vital information we don't have is the jackplate setting. If it's high, then they can't trim much. Make sense? DJ


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Cool DJ - thanks for the reply and yes, makes sense. :brew2:


----------



## phi471 (Feb 14, 2006)

Agreed! If those are 6' to 10'ers then I have a ___ inch ___. In all seriousness though, I love this boat and commend them for actually getting out there and showing it. Of all the bay "cats" out there haynie, shoalwater, etc... This one looks the most seaworthy if you were to take beyond the jetties. How much would one of these set you back??


----------



## MattyMaster (Mar 28, 2006)

way to much fiber glass.
looks like a 1980's boat.
need to get the with program


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> yep, with 30+ winds, light it up WOT from the mansfield harbor to the land cut staying in the ditch the whole way


THATS WHAT I'm TALKIN BOUT!!!!!


----------



## Dargel (Nov 1, 2007)

Come by the Coastal Backwater Marine Booth 8050 at the Houston Boat Show for a lot of unseen video footage. You can also see Capt. Billy's new ride in person and touch and feel both of the Kats we have in the booth. We also have the all new Explorer 217FSX go fast tournament boat in the booth. Stop by and say hello and talk for a while.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

I will say thats rougher water than anything I have seen from anyone shooting videos from other manufactures, maybe I missed them though?? If I have someone link them id love to watch some.

Dargel has never struck me as a visually appealing boat, but that doesnt make it a bad boat. This one looks alot better with the t-top on than without. Props to them for the new design, just not my cup of tea.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Got a good look at this thing at the boat show yesterdee...I must say...I'm very impressed.


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

Durtjunkee said:


> Got a good look at this thing at the boat show yesterdee...I must say...I'm very impressed.


That's saying something if Durtjunkee is impressed. lol JK. :cheers:


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Nice boat... I'd like to see the speed with a 250 SHO.


----------



## Clint (Jun 16, 2005)

Talked with Dargel Saturday at the boat show. I was very impressed with the boat and will be heading south for a test run soon.


----------



## Dargel (Nov 1, 2007)

It was a pleasure to meet everyone that stopped by at the show to see the Kat. For all of you that have not come to the boat show yet Monday and Tuesday are only $5 per person and Wednesday is free. You just have to pay for parking. 

Clint, we look forward to taking you for a ride and it was great to talk to you at the show.

I wanted to congratulate Mr. and Mrs. Black on their purchase of the boat that was seen in the videos and Capt. Billy on his new ride. We will be propping out the boat in the videos and checking top end with the new 300ETEC that is on it now and posting the new numbers. 

Give us a call at the shop at 800-749-BOAT after the show with any question or go by and talk to Mark Kimbrough at Coastal Backwater Marine if you are in the Houston area.


----------



## devildog2856 (Feb 15, 2009)

Does that hull take a 20" or a 25" shaft motor ?


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

20"

A suzuki 250ss is a 20" shaft motor.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

So is the Yammie SHO series..


----------



## Dargel (Nov 1, 2007)

You can order the Dargel Kat in 20" or 25" transom lengths. When we made the mold we wanted to be able to offer it in both lengths in case someone had a 25" shaft motor already or wanted a taller transom for higher rpm reverse applications.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

When I was at the show the Suz 250 was moving that boat in the 58 mph range, go figure a wee bit more MAYBE with the SHO. Remember that is a lot of boat to move more MPH, with a little more torque etc.



ATE_UP_FISHERMAN said:


> Nice boat... I'd like to see the speed with a 250 SHO.


----------



## DargelJohn (May 26, 2004)

Dargel said:


> You can order the Dargel Kat in 20" or 25" transom lengths. When we made the mold we wanted to be able to offer it in both lengths in case someone had a 25" shaft motor already or wanted a taller transom for higher rpm reverse applications.


When are you all going to update the website? Like to see some detailed pics of the kat hull. Thanks, DJ


----------



## budana (Feb 28, 2010)

WATCHED 2 VIDEOS ROUGH SEAS TOTALLY AWESOME .BEST DEMO I HAVE EVER SEEN PERIOD.WHEN I CAN I'LL GET ME ONE.


----------



## Dargel (Nov 1, 2007)

For everyone located in the Austin area, come by and see us at the Austin Boat Show Thur.-Sun. We are located all the way in the back of the show by the seminar area. We will have the full length video playing and both the Kat and the new Explorer by Dargel FX217 go fast boat will be there.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Planning on going Sunday... See ya there!


----------



## Baywolf (Feb 13, 2008)

Fresh blood at Dargel has done it some good....! Very nice.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Saw the boat today at the Austin show and gotta admit, it's pretty sweet... Most impressed with the hull pockets - they are really nicely done. While I don't think this would be a great rough water boat, sure it would be suitable near shore and tear up most anything the bays will throw at it and obviously get back into some pretty skinny water. 

The bow is nice, wide and well, takes a little getting used to with the lip hanging down. Would easily accomodate 2 fishermen up there.... 

I like it a lot more having seen it, way to go Dargel! :cheers:


----------



## Spotted Hawg (Apr 15, 2006)

I saw the boat Sat. in Austin. Very Nice work! I had never seen a hull built like that. Looking forward to seeing some on the bay. Ya'll need to check it out in person pics don't do it justice. Texas Boat Builders Rule!!!:texasflag


----------



## Dargel (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks spotted123! 

It was good to see everyone at the Austin Show. We had quite a few.people come by and say high while they took a look at the boat.

I just wanted to tell everyone that we are on the road again this weekend headed for the San Antonio Boat Show. It is Thursday until Sunday at the Alamo dome. For all of you that have not had a chance to come see the new Kat stop by and take a look at the full length video to see some footage that has not been released on the internet. We will have some Dargel Skouts, Explorer by Dargel 19 Tunnel Vee and the all new FX217 as well.

We are not going to be at the Corpus Christi Boat show since it is the same weekend but we will be at the in the water show in Corpus later this year.

We hope to see you in San Antonio!


----------



## Dargel (Nov 1, 2007)

Come by and see us at the All Valley Boat Show this weekend, Feb 25th-27th, at the McAllen Convention Center.

We will have a new Dagel Kat 250HDX and a new Explorer 217FX there, for all to see as well as most of our other models.

We also have a suprise for everyone to stop by and see...


Thanks!


----------



## Dargel (Nov 1, 2007)

Come by and see the newest Dargel 250HDX Kat at the Texas International Boat Show in Corpus this Thurs., Fri., Sat., and Sun. It is powered by a 300HP Mercury Verado. We will have it in the water and ready to go. If you have been waiting for a test ride before you buy now is the time.

Look for all the Dargel and Explorer boats in the Coastal Offshore Marine booth just right of the American Bank building and the boats that we have in the water will be on Dock F.

Hope to see you there!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

DavidCorpusTX said:


> Pretty awesome video, running over some nasty nasty chop. I am definitely interested in a demo!
> 
> That was a bad link here it is:
> 
> http://http//www.youtube.com/watch?v=cK-F3U5GeQ8





InfamousJ said:


> yep, with 30+ winds, light it up WOT from the mansfield harbor to the land cut staying in the ditch the whole way


that was a good video.. love it..

and the below trial impresses me also... wonder how the haynies, shoalwaters, and such of the world handle that flat low profile nose in the heavy that a cat is made for? that was pretty thorough testing of that boat no doubt.. good job Dargel I would definitely have been really interested had I not already bought my awesome Desperado


----------

